# Westgate Agm 2011



## fcmcg (17/7/11)

Westgate Brewers had their AGM today...
We had Turkey , Beef and Pork
Salad , noodles
Peas , broccoli
AND FOUR KEGS !!!!!!
The new comittee as elected are....
President..John Kingston
Secretary..Fergus McGregor
Publicity..Gavin Germon
Comp Co-ordinator..Michael Bowron
Vic-brew rep Micheal Bowron
Thanks to all our sponsors , friends and family...
Special mention to Callum McGregor who at 11 weeks was well behaved , better than some..yes...i'm looking at you Barry Mowbray !
See even online Barry gets some poo flung at him !
Thanks people !
Cheers
Ferg
Secretary Elect
Westagte


----------



## Jace89 (17/7/11)

Was meaning to come along and check this out today, sadly I couldn't make it though. Hopefully next time I could!


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (17/7/11)

fergthebrewer said:


> looking at you Barry Mowbray !
> See even online Barry gets some poo flung at him !



Barry "it's infected" Mowbray loves the pooh flinging and deserves every bit!!! Club wouldn't be the same without him though :beerbang: 

Great day and great outcome, looking forward to another year with an awesome bunch :drinks:


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (17/7/11)

Jace said:


> Was meaning to come along and check this out today, sadly I couldn't make it though. Hopefully next time I could!



Make sure you do, I'm a relatively new member and i can tell you they are a very welcoming and knowledgeable bunch. Can't say I've ever walked away thinking the 50 minute drive wasn't worth it, it's always a highlight of the month!!


----------



## fcmcg (17/7/11)

Jace said:


> Was meaning to come along and check this out today, sadly I couldn't make it though. Hopefully next time I could!


Jace..
Third Sunday of the month...
At the Naval association inFootscray.,...
We had a new member today..Micah Rees..all the way from Cranborne..and the USA..because he liked our website better than the opposition..and he liked the fact we have a bus and do brewery tours....and we seem to win a few comps...welcome Micah !!
Jace.....
See ya next month...contact me for details !
Cheers
Ferg
Secretary
Westagte


----------



## fcmcg (17/7/11)

beerdrinkingbob said:


> Make sure you do, I'm a relatively new member and i can tell you they are a very welcoming and knowledgeable bunch. Can't say I've ever walked away thinking the 50 minute drive wasn't worth it, it's always a highlight of the month!!


Bob..your just saying that cause it means  you can escape the reno's...  
Seriously..third in brewer in the hot seat...well done cobbler...and ya won a raffle too !
Thanks for all your positive input and good brewing !
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## Jace89 (17/7/11)

fergthebrewer said:


> Jace..
> Third Sunday of the month...
> At the Naval association inFootscray.,...
> We had a new member today..Micah Rees..all the way from Cranborne..and the USA..because he liked our website better than the opposition..and he liked the fact we have a bus and do brewery tours....and we seem to win a few comps...welcome Micah !!
> ...



Ill make a valiant effort to make it next time, I picked up a flyer from Grain and Grape a while ago and thought it would be great to check out.
What the hell maybe ill bring a keg down for you guys to try as a greeting present!


----------



## fcmcg (17/7/11)

Jace said:


> Ill make a valiant effort to make it next time, I picked up a flying from Grain and Grape a while ago and thought it would be great to check out.
> What the hell maybe ill bring a keg down for you guys to try as a greeting present!


Is that a promise , Bloke ???
Might hold you to that !!!!
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## DU99 (17/7/11)

There a great bunch @ westgate brewer's,helpful and friendly..the bus tour's are great,they visit some really good brew maker's


----------



## fcmcg (17/7/11)

DU99 said:


> There a great bunch @ westgate brewer's,helpful and friendly..the bus tour's are great,they visit some really good brew maker's


We are fortunate that our President has a contact at Burbank homes.. Otherwise there would be no bus trips... And yes we visit some really good brew makers..or brewery's as they are generally known lol
Look out for some good social activities this coming year asp well as brewer in the hot seat and brewer of the year...
Congrats also to Geoff Daly for brewer of the the year and Paul "Riggers" Rigby for brewer of the hot seat !
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## Wolfman (17/7/11)

Might even pop over myself to the next one.


----------

